

Pakistan blocks sites which contains word ‘Shoes’ in the URL - waqasaday
http://waqasali.me/2012/01/11/pakistan-blocks-sites-which-contains-word-shoes-in-the-url/

======
bediger
I think all National Firewalls of Purity should block sites which contain the
word "Shoes" in the URL. How else would they protect their country's precious
bodily essence?

